# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Mij even voorstellen

## Mona36

Hallo,
Mijn naam is Mona. Ik heb 5 jaar geleden mn eerste depressie doorgemaakt en hoop hier wat lotgenoten te vinden die ervaring hebben met het overschakelen van het ene antidepressivum naar een andere.
Groetjes.
Mona

----------


## mic16

Ik heb dat ook doorgemaakt, door een overlijden van een vriend.
Heb een tijdje antidepressivum ingenomen ,zo'n 3 maand en dan afgebouwd en nu ben ik er weer bovenop.
Overschakelen van het enen naar het andere, ik geloof dat dit geen zin geeft, ook een beetje op jezelf letten en er over trachten te geraken.
Veel moed.
Mic.

----------

